#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Παραστατικά για αλλαγή ονόματος - επανατοποθέτηση μετρητή

## Xάρης

Τα παρακάτω είναι τα απαιτούμενα παραστατικά για αλλαγή ονόματος - επανατοποθέτηση μετρητή:
*Ηλεκτρολογικό σχέδιο** (μόνο αν έχει λήξει το παλιό το οποίο θα μάθετε καλώντας τη ΔΕΗ στον αριθμό που αναγράφεται στον λογαριασμό σας, στο πεδίο ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ, αναφέροντας τον Αριθμό Παροχής του ακινήτου.)Εγγύηση (περίπου 55¤ για μονοφασική παροχή)Αστυνομική Ταυτότητα (ή άλλο επίσημο σχετικό έγγραφο) του αιτούντα που πρέπει να είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης/μισθωτής αναλόγως (γίνεται και τρίτος να υποβάλλει την αίτηση αρκεί να έχει σχετική εξουσιοδότηση, θεωρημένη για το γνήσιο της υπογραφής από ΚΕΠ)αποδεικτικό του ΑΦΜ από οποιοδήποτε επίσημο έγγραφο (π.χ. από εκκαθαριστικό εφορίας)Μισθωτήριο συμβόλαιο θεωρημένο από την εφορία (αν πρόκειται να γίνει στο όνομα του μισθωτή η μεταφορά) ή τον τίτλο ιδιοκτησίας (π.χ. συμβόλαιο αγοράς) σε φωτοτυπίες.
* Ενδεικτικά, το κόστος ενός ηλεκτρολογικού σχεδίου είναι 123¤ με τον ΦΠΑ για μια οικία 100τ.μ. καθαρών με μονοφασική παροχή. 
Υπόψη ότι πρέπει ο ηλεκτρολογικός πίνακας να έχει ρελέ διαρροής.


*Πηγή:* ΔΕΗ

----------

